
Offline Voice AI in a Web Browser - dbartle
https://picovoice.ai/blog/offline-voice-ai-in-a-web-browser/
======
navanchauhan
This is a really impressive demo, anything about the pricing for personal
projects?

~~~
mehrdad
Mehrdad from Picovoice here; We have made several models available for use in
personal projects for free on our GitHub page.
[https://github.com/picovoice](https://github.com/picovoice)

~~~
navanchauhan
Awesome! I will try it over the weekend. Thank you Mehrdad

